# BMQ finished



## Sapper24 (16 Jun 2005)

Well, I just finished my BMQ tonight, we had our grad parade and start our Pre-SQ tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Tbird (17 Jun 2005)

How did you find the BMQ?


----------



## Buzz (20 Jun 2005)

Hey congrats!! Where are posted for SQ and when does your SQ start?  It's only a mile for BMQ but many more miles to go.   I'm posted in CFB Gagetown for Armour School.  Right now I'm on leave until the day before my SQ starts, which is the 27th of June. I'm kinda happy they didn't slap us on PAT. 

Cheers
-Buzz


----------



## Air Force Tech (24 Jun 2005)

I probably know you, I graduated June 16 as well!  I was the first course senior.


----------



## Bert (24 Jun 2005)

Congradulations guys.   

Air Force Tech, welcome to the 226 ATIS MOC.  Hope you have a good time in Kingston.


----------



## Air Force Tech (25 Jun 2005)

Thank you.  I look forward to it. My POET course starts Aug. 16.


----------



## bhobson (25 Jun 2005)

Congratulations Air Force Tech!

Good Luck!


----------



## Sapper24 (28 Jun 2005)

Buzz, I start my SQ on the 4 of July, and then I too am off to gagetown for my Engineer Section member course


----------



## dk (19 Jul 2005)

Did a couple searches and no luck..

How long is it generaly between BMQ and MOC training and what do you do in that time?

Thanks


----------

